# Sadly loosing interest in cycling



## And_rew90 (5 Apr 2015)

Used to be a great cyclist, but over the past year I have been going out less and less and summer arriving doesn't excite me anymore. I'm 24 and cycled mainly to help my anxiety disorder and depression and did 55 plus mile cycles a day sometimes.

However now I'm just fed up with the abuse from car drivers and I no longer want to go out on my bike which is making me feel worse. Lately finishing a cycle brings relief I haven't been killed or knocked off my bike due to a mad person who hates cyclists. People shout obscenities at me on frequent occasions or think its funny to beep the horn at cyclists. I have had it with some car drivers and sadly cycling doesn't appeal the same way it used to. 

Has anyone else experienced a lot of abuse to make you think whats the point?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Apr 2015)

Yes, a lot, and it frequently gets me down, too.  I don't know where you hail from, but in Australia, people still have trouble thinking of cyclists as human beings if there's nobody in their immediate friends & family circle who cycle.
However, not having a driver's licence helps me stay focussed on cycling, because public transport bores me to tears.

Welcome to the CC forums, by the way.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2015)

Hi. Welcome to the forum. . Sorry your not enjoying your cycling anymore due to non cyclists being unpleasant. I can honestly say that i have never been subject to any behavior like that. The drivers and farmers here are very polite, pleasant, and make sure they give cyclists enough space and room.

I dont know where you live, but perhaps cycling off road, or even doing some MTB may might make you feel better. Or how about cycling with a friend or a group.

Good luck to you


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Apr 2015)

Sorry to hear that Andrew. Cycling is massively beneficial for anxiety and depression, as I can attest. It's a shame you've had a few incidents that have put you off. Is there a local club you could join? Strength in numbers....etc


----------



## Hitchington (5 Apr 2015)

All too common. This is why I look for cycle routes which are off road, plenty in and around london...


----------



## Colnago Master (5 Apr 2015)

Considering the amount of cycling I do I think I get very little abuse.
I have also had depression and anxiety. Trying to put myself in your shoes I would think it's more to do with the anxiety.
Maybe joining a club so you arrange rides in advance and have the security of riding in a group will help.
But otherwise give cycling a rest and come back to it when you feel better. 
Give it a couple of months and you might getting out again on a sunny day.
Lots of people have had depression and realise how hard it is. It's not until you feel better that you realise how bad you were.


----------



## And_rew90 (5 Apr 2015)

Yes I have considered a club before and may end up joining one. Think I will give cycling a bit of a break for now. Shame I have given in to bullying car motorists.


----------



## Globalti (5 Apr 2015)

Where do you live? I can't remember the last time I received abuse or had a near miss here in rural Lancashire. I'm sure it's worse in urban areas.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Apr 2015)

Any chance of taking a train to somewhere quieter and less abusive before starting your rides? I don't get much in the way of abuse, but I avoid urban riding - especially at the end of a long ride when I'm tired, by judicious use of trains. But then I live in London where we have lots and lots of train lines.


----------



## buggi (5 Apr 2015)

Yea I too wonder why and I've not cycled much in the last six months. This is even worse because I'm the work's cycle promoter!! I'm trying to get back into it and yesterday I had a pleasant ride out with no abuse.

I suggest a number of things...

Get a helmet cam. I seem to get less abuse and less close passes when I'm wearing one. It also calms me down because I don't feel the need to get angry when I've got the evidence. 

Get a cycle buddy. May not stop the abuse but you have someone to rant at about it on hand who understands you. 

Consider mountain biking. Drive to your destination and go off road and you'll meet like minded people.


----------



## surfdude (5 Apr 2015)

welcome to cc dude . 

same as some others have said . i not really had any abuse while riding . all you have to remember is they are the ar*eholes and are not worth the bother to even give a second thought to . 
don't let the ar*eholes win . 
you keep riding and keep annoying them car drivers .
they go home thinking there is no point going out in a fast car because i keep getting stuck behind bloody cyclists doing 15 mph


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Apr 2015)

I know this is a cycling forum, but cycling is not the only way to get exercise to help with depression etc. I was a runner for more years than I have been a cyclist. Go for a run instead, its cheaper and more places to go, never got abuse from anyone whilst running/jogging. Also as others have said go off road cycling. My wife has never had anyone shout abuse at her but hates the close passes. So we organise off-road, much less stressful, you may get troublesome dog owners etc of course. Finding a route is sometimes harder but they can be found. I find it a bit weird however that you seem to get so much abuse, I live in Essex and commute into London all year, been doing it for 8 years, I can't remember the last time anyone shouted abuse at me. Where do you live?


----------



## Turbo Rider (5 Apr 2015)

Nope...think I've had just two occasions in nine months and both of those were the same person. First time I gave it back and the second time I just thanked him for his interest and moved on. Felt a bit anxious for a few days later but I guess he got bored. Could be a matter of changing your route, maybe...if that's an option, of course. Hope you get through it anyway though...cycling is in my top three things to do, so seems a shame for you to feel forced into missing out on it. Chin up


----------



## Citius (5 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> Used to be a great cyclist, but over the past year I have been going out less and less and summer arriving doesn't excite me anymore. I'm 24 and cycled mainly to help my anxiety disorder and depression and did 55 plus mile cycles a day sometimes.
> 
> However now I'm just fed up with the abuse from car drivers and I no longer want to go out on my bike which is making me feel worse. Lately finishing a cycle brings relief I haven't been killed or knocked off my bike due to a mad person who hates cyclists. People shout obscenities at me on frequent occasions or think its funny to beep the horn at cyclists. I have had it with some car drivers and sadly cycling doesn't appeal the same way it used to.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a lot of abuse to make you think whats the point?



Try mountain biking?


----------



## And_rew90 (5 Apr 2015)

I live in South Yorkshire (Barnsley) moved there from a quite place in Scotland which was ideal for MTB and road cycling, but down here I had so much abuse.


----------



## Banjo (5 Apr 2015)

Its strange how I seem to be able to go months or even years without any abuse then you may get a few incidents in a short time.

Best advice is to completely ignore them (not allways easy I lknow)

If the abuse is escalated to threats or dangerous driving then inform the police.

Dont let the barstewards spoil your day.

If you really have lost your confidence on the road dont beatyourself up but maybe try and do some quiet routes at off peak times at first a d see how Iit goes.

I havent done one personally but have heard that the bikeability courses are good even for experienced cyclists.maybe that could be a good confidence boost .

Whatever you do good luck.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> I live in South Yorkshire (Barnsley) moved there from a quite place in Scotland which was ideal for MTB and road cycling, but down here I had so much abuse.



Abuse can never be justified, but can you alter your riding style to reduce it a bit?

On the rare occasions I hold up cars, I do my best to let them through, even pulling into a gateway or lay by when I wouldn't otherwise have stopped.

I was grinding up a single lane hill a while ago.

No abuse, but I stopped when the queue behind reached about six vehicles, including a bus.

Having said that, I have had isolated random abuse from people in cars and pedestrians, so I do know where you are coming from.


----------



## S.Giles (5 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> I live in South Yorkshire (Barnsley) moved there from a quite place in Scotland which was ideal for MTB and road cycling, but down here I had so much abuse.


I _very_ rarely had any problems at all with fellow road-users until I moved to...South Yorkshire. During my time there I had people shouting out of cars, blasting their horns, and had, at various times, a beer bottle/firework/egg either thrown directly _at me_ or into my path. The egg hit me on the arm and splattered all over my jacket. It hurts when an egg hits you at 40mph. To cap it all, I was hit by a car and hospitalised for a week (this was an accident though, so I suppose it could have happened anywhere).

I eventually solved the problem by moving to Lincolnshire, and not a moment too soon. What a difference 25 miles can make!


----------



## And_rew90 (5 Apr 2015)

^ Sorry to read your experience of cycling in south Yorkshire. Can't be fun having all that hurtled at you. I cannot understand what brings other humans to act like that towards someone else. 

Glad your enjoying better cycling nowadays


----------



## buggi (5 Apr 2015)

Make sure you are riding out from the kerb. One of the reasons I think my ride was so nice yesterday was down to me claiming my space and riding confidently (I wasn't in the mood for taking close passes). If you're not sure of your road positioning I've got a great booklet that can help you, just message me your email and I'll send you a pdf copy (that offer is open to anyone by the way).


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Apr 2015)

Aggressive Car drivers with a strng urge to kill cyclists is sadly a UK phenoma these days. UK drivers are the worst for cyclist abuse anywhere I have ever ridden. Far better to ride away from low life like them wheever possible. That is th enumber one reason I left the UK. A**wipe drivers.


----------



## S.Giles (5 Apr 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Aggressive Car drivers with a strong urge to kill cyclists is sadly a UK phenoma these days. UK drivers are the worst for cyclist abuse anywhere I have ever ridden.


I lived in the US for ten years, and couldn't help but notice how fast and aggressive British drivers are in comparison to those in America. I sometimes wonder why they are in such a hurry. There must be something _brilliant_ happening somewhere, that I haven't heard about!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> Used to be a great cyclist, but over the past year I have been going out less and less and summer arriving doesn't excite me anymore. I'm 24 and cycled mainly to help my anxiety disorder and depression and did 55 plus mile cycles a day sometimes.
> 
> However now I'm just fed up with the abuse from car drivers and I no longer want to go out on my bike which is making me feel worse. Lately finishing a cycle brings relief I haven't been killed or knocked off my bike due to a mad person who hates cyclists. People shout obscenities at me on frequent occasions or think its funny to beep the horn at cyclists. I have had it with some car drivers and sadly cycling doesn't appeal the same way it used to.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a lot of abuse to make you think whats the point?


Yep. within my closest circle of cycling friends three of us have drastically curtailed our on-road activities over the last year, and one of the three has got shot of his bike, as a result of abuse, shite driving, excessive deliberate close passes etc.. I binned cycle-commuting in July last year after ending up on the verge once too often.

mtb-ing and running have kept my SAD at bay and the odd early morning (08:00) Sunday group ride keep the legs turning over. It's a cyclical thing for me.


----------



## S.Giles (5 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> ^ Sorry to read your experience of cycling in south Yorkshire. Can't be fun having all that hurtled at you. I cannot understand what brings other humans to act like that towards someone else.
> 
> Glad your enjoying better cycling nowadays


Thankyou.

My S.Yorks experience _away from cycling_ wasn't much better. I'm glad to be rid of the whole place. Especially avoid cycling through Stainforth BTW - it resembles an open-air mental hospital.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Apr 2015)

Quietish country roads or mountain biking off road?
I am not confident in traffic and lucky enough to have good quiet country roads around me 
Don't let a few bad drivers put you off, it's your road too .
Best wishes.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Apr 2015)

I avoid roads unless they are the empty country lanes of Somerset. I hate the way some car drivers seem to think cyclists have no reason to be on their roads. All I can suggest is as others have get off road, canals etc and I do hope your love of cycling returns. I know it makes a dark day seem lighter when I have a nice ride. Best of luck finding your mojo again.


----------



## wam68 (5 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> Used to be a great cyclist, but over the past year I have been going out less and less and summer arriving doesn't excite me anymore. I'm 24 and cycled mainly to help my anxiety disorder and depression and did 55 plus mile cycles a day sometimes.
> 
> However now I'm just fed up with the abuse from car drivers and I no longer want to go out on my bike which is making me feel worse. Lately finishing a cycle brings relief I haven't been killed or knocked off my bike due to a mad person who hates cyclists. People shout obscenities at me on frequent occasions or think its funny to beep the horn at cyclists. I have had it with some car drivers and sadly cycling doesn't appeal the same way it used to.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a lot of abuse to make you think whats the point?



Welcome fella. All I can suggest is '' don't let the bar stewards get you down ''. That's me being polite. 

It is a great way to keep fit and with thinking positively and that more than compensates for their ignorance


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (5 Apr 2015)

to the forum @And_rew90. 
I know how disheartening it can be on the roads at times but try not to let them get to you and stop you doing something you enjoy. I ride on and off road, and I thoroughly enjoy both. However, I do like being away from traffic and idiot, abusive motorists. Consider some mountain biking maybe, but don't give up!


----------



## Glow worm (5 Apr 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Aggressive Car drivers with a strng urge to kill cyclists is sadly a UK phenoma these days. UK drivers are the worst for cyclist abuse anywhere I have ever ridden. Far better to ride away from low life like them wheever possible. That is th enumber one reason I left the UK. A**wipe drivers.



Agree the UK is a pretty toxic place for riding in terms of driver's attitudes. I commute less now than I once did simply because too often I was arriving at work shaking with rage after encounters with scum drivers and it was really getting to me. A poor way to start the day. Luckily I can work from home when I choose. Around here I'm lucky to have a network of off road routes that, bizzarely for this wretched country, actually get you where you want to go without ending abruptly. The sooner we have more routes like that the better .


----------



## jay clock (5 Apr 2015)

Am I unusual in having very few problems? I cycle commute in London (23m round trip 4-5 times a week) plus weekend country rides. There are a few careless people but abuse, I cannot think of any at all in the past few years..... I cycle about 5000km a year, so out a lot


----------



## S.Giles (5 Apr 2015)

jay clock said:


> Am I unusual in having very few problems? I cycle commute in London (23m round trip 4-5 times a week) plus weekend country rides. There are a few careless people but abuse, I cannot think of any at all in the past few years..... I cycle about 5000km a year, so out a lot


Take S.Yorks out of the equation and I would agree with you. I think there must be a geographical factor to this. Cycling style and luck will also play a part, I'd imagine.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Apr 2015)

jay clock said:


> Am I unusual in having very few problems? I cycle commute in London (23m round trip 4-5 times a week) plus weekend country rides. There are a few careless people but abuse, I cannot think of any at all in the past few years..... I cycle about 5000km a year, so out a lot


Don't know if you're unusual, but without wishing to tempt fate, my experience resembles yours: daily riding in London, very few problems, abuse all but unknown. (Having said which, it does change in the suburbs...a few miles out into Essex or Herts and you do encounter the occasional psycho...stupidly close/fast passes, 100% unnecessarily.)


----------



## jnrmczip (5 Apr 2015)

As I live in glasgow yep I've experiance abuse on occasions but I find it works best to just smile give a little wave seems to frustrate them more. Don't get me wrong I've also encountered full blown arguments but I save them for the mega numpty driver who thinks it's nice to endanger your life because they can't really drive in the first place. I don't let it put me off cycling that would make me feel like they have won and why should they put me off something I love because of their stinking attitude. At the end of the day I'm the one who is happy and healthy they are stressed lazy and are having a worse time than me


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Apr 2015)

What about giving MTBing a go...no cars and you still get some exercise.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Apr 2015)

May be I have been lucky, at least so far, in that apart from two incidents, both when I was cycling with one of my daughters, I have been unaware of abuse coming my way. Being hit by cars had more of impact on me, pardon the pun, than the abuse.
I suspect that drivers who get angry with cyclists are also likely to be the same with other road users. If someone gets angry over someone going slow, or taking up road space they consider "theirs", they are going to get angry whether it is a cyclist, moped rider, bus whatever. Eventually they get their come upance, although unfortunately in some instances, it takes someone being injured or losing a life before they are brought to book.
It's a hard attitude to adopt sometimes, but I consider I have a much right to use the roads as others. And if I stop using the roads with my bike, then the dick heads have won.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Apr 2015)

jay clock said:


> Am I unusual in having very few problems? I cycle commute in London (23m round trip 4-5 times a week) plus weekend country rides. There are a few careless people but abuse, I cannot think of any at all in the past few years..... I cycle about 5000km a year, so out a lot





swee'pea99 said:


> Don't know if you're unusual, but without wishing to tempt fate, my experience resembles yours: daily riding in London, very few problems, abuse all but unknown. (Having said which, it does change in the suburbs...a few miles out into Essex or Herts and you do encounter the occasional psycho...stupidly close/fast passes, 100% unnecessarily.)



I'm with you guys, I ride assertively and use friendly body language and positive reinforcement with drivers, particularly on my commute riding when I'll likely see/be seen by many of the same people day in day out, building up a rapport with waves of thanks, clear gestures to wait, go by etc being sensible and predictable in my own riding all seems to help get me leeway and no bother from 99.99% of my fellow road users. I have more problems with pedestrians not paying attention as they step out and the odd moronic school kid showing off to their pals by shouting something dumb, than motor vehicles.


----------



## RitchieJoe (5 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> Used to be a great cyclist, but over the past year I have been going out less and less and summer arriving doesn't excite me anymore. I'm 24 and cycled mainly to help my anxiety disorder and depression and did 55 plus mile cycles a day sometimes.
> 
> However now I'm just fed up with the abuse from car drivers and I no longer want to go out on my bike which is making me feel worse. Lately finishing a cycle brings relief I haven't been killed or knocked off my bike due to a mad person who hates cyclists. People shout obscenities at me on frequent occasions or think its funny to beep the horn at cyclists. I have had it with some car drivers and sadly cycling doesn't appeal the same way it used to.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a lot of abuse to make you think whats the point?



Please pardon the expression but...... f**k them.

Do not let some ignorant lousy bastards chase you away from something which you have enjoyed and also reaped health benefits from, I am waiting for my bike to be delivered and I am beginning to cycle for the exact same reasons you did.... don't let them win and give anybody with previously stated behavior a nice salute as they go by


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2015)

Not a problem for me, though for many potential abusers it's a case of self preservation as I'm rather bigger than most of them

I.find.I'm the butt end of more abuse and discourtesy from other drivers when I'm out in the wife's Prius than on the bike. When I'm in my own armoured personnel carrier they leave me well alone.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2015)

If you want verbal abuse while out cycling come to east Lancashire! There are plenty of thickos here who see someone dressed in lycra as a "puff" because you're doing something they are incapable of. The nicest place i've ridden in is Norfolk. I went there 2 years ago for a holiday,no close passes,plenty of giving way to me,no dumbo chavs on mountain bikes thinking they've beat you because they can overtake you when you've just done 50 miles while they've just got out of bed!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> Please pardon the expression but...... f**k them.
> 
> Do not let some ignorant lousy bastards chase you away from something which you have enjoyed and also reaped health benefits from, I am waiting for my bike to be delivered and I am beginning to cycle for the exact same reasons you did.... don't let them win and give anybody with previously stated behavior a nice salute as they go by



Like the bloke who waited till i got round that roundabout yesterday when i was signalling left. I signalled my thanks, he then gave me a 6ft gap as he overtook and flashed his hazard lights in appreciation of my signalling, Small things like that remind you that not every driver is a get there before you wonker!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Apr 2015)

South Yorkshire has the Trans Pennine Trail 
One arm of it runs straight past Stairfoot roundabout. I've been running around on it on my mountain bike for years. Maps are available from book shops.
I'm a former Rotherham resident and now live in Penistone and work in Barnsley, and I've got to agree they contain some of the most monumental shoots ever to take to four wheels.
We just have to take care of ourselves and hope that one day the police are allowed to enforce road laws again.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Apr 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Around here I'm lucky to have a network of off road routes that, bizzarely for this wretched country, actually get you where you want to go without ending abruptly. The sooner we have more routes like that the better .



I make extensive use of the local cycletracks in my area, and yes, I can cycle right into the centre of Glasgow on them, so why would I take the road (during the day at least)??
As such, I have had very little problems over the years.

What annoys me probably more than motons though are the local 'cycletrack snobs'. I am not saying the tracks are always perfect, and granted, parts of it are canal towpath, which, depending on my tyres, I do avoid (certainly the 3 or so miles between Bowling and Clydebank before I can cut off onto the tarmaced southern path to Glasgow and beyond) due to the surface of tiny stones, *BUT*, when compared to the alternative, certainly where I live, they are the best and a lot of the other non canal routes are paved with tarmac, so are just like small roads (Dumbarton to Bowling is like a racetrack to me)!
I certainly have talked to people who just look at me like I am something they have just scraped off their shoe at the subject, so, if you want to go all the time on the roads like the A82 or even needlessly the back roads, due to some sort of massochistic urge or whatever, then don't come moaning to me about abuse!



jnrmczip said:


> As I live in glasgow yep I've experiance abuse on occasions



I have to say I have experienced very, very little in the middle of Glasgow. About the worst I have had on the streets there was a taxi doing a U - Turn on me under the 'Heilanman's Umbrella', but I was able to slow down in time, and anyway, @Pat "5mph" told me that is common there because it is so dark compared to everything else in daylight, or something, so I didn't take it personally.



Bazzer said:


> May be I have been lucky, at least so far, in that apart from two incidents, both when I was cycling with one of my daughters,* I have been unaware of abuse* coming my way. Being hit by cars had more of impact on me, pardon the pun, than the abuse.



That is it right there - I might have had more abuse than I realise, but I haven't seen or heard it, so I will never know.

I remember marshalling a Triathalon a few years back, and watching as a cyclist came along to the junction to cut off the main road, whilst a coach full of tourists followed behind. The driver was practically bouncing in his seat at all the hand gestures and gesticulations he was doing.

I doubt the cyclist in front saw ANY of it, which made the coach driver look like an even sadder idiot, and I really wish I had seen him after the cyclist had turned off!!


----------



## RitchieJoe (6 Apr 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> South Yorkshire has the Trans Pennine Trail
> One arm of it runs straight past Stairfoot roundabout. I've been running around on it on my mountain bike for years. Maps are available from book shops.
> I'm a former Rotherham resident and now live in Penistone and work in Barnsley, and I've got to agree they contain some of the most monumental shoots ever to take to four wheels.
> We just have to take care of ourselves and hope that one day the police are allowed to enforce road laws again.



I live in barnsley so that sounds ominous for when I get my bike delivered. Perhaps I should of purchased a cyclocross.....


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> Yes I have considered a club before and may end up joining one. Think I will give cycling a bit of a break for now. Shame I have given in to bullying car motorists.



get a mountain bike, saddle up and get riding trails. no cars!


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Apr 2015)

And_rew90 said:


> Used to be a great cyclist, but over the past year I have been going out less and less and summer arriving doesn't excite me anymore. I'm 24 and cycled mainly to help my anxiety disorder and depression and did 55 plus mile cycles a day sometimes.
> 
> However now I'm just fed up with the abuse from car drivers and I no longer want to go out on my bike which is making me feel worse. Lately finishing a cycle brings relief I haven't been killed or knocked off my bike due to a mad person who hates cyclists. People shout obscenities at me on frequent occasions or think its funny to beep the horn at cyclists. I have had it with some car drivers and sadly cycling doesn't appeal the same way it used to.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a lot of abuse to make you think whats the point?



Yep, it gets extremely tiresome, but as long as I still get out onto the quiet roads, it makes getting grief from the occasional fanny, water under the bridge. Don't let idiots stop you doing something you enjoy. I'd say you may just need to adjust your routes a little bit, to avoid the busier roads, or maybe switch to mainly off road / MTB type riding for the most part, that may help.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> get a mountain bike, saddle up and get riding trails. no cars!


My suggestion as well, might be good to get off road for a while till you have your head in a good place again and then look at sky/club rides to get you back in to the road if you feel like it at a later date ?


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> get a mountain bike, saddle up and get riding trails. no cars!


Just bellend horse riders and walkers.

The d*******s are everywhere.


----------



## ayceejay (6 Apr 2015)

I heard a brilliant put down recently, it went something like:-
" You own a daffodil car you daffodil not the daffodil road" 
I think he was Welsh.
No he didn't say daffodil what he really said was daffodil


----------



## BSRU (6 Apr 2015)

Only have issues in the town, always plot my routes to use B roads and have no issues with other drivers.
Such as earlier, 100km of quiet B roads with no problems with other road users, the last 4km back in Swindon and I encounter 3 selfish road users, one of them on a expensive looking road bike.


----------



## Saluki (6 Apr 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> If you want verbal abuse while out cycling come to east Lancashire! There are plenty of thickos here who see someone dressed in lycra as a "puff" because you're doing something they are incapable of. The nicest place i've ridden in is Norfolk. I went there 2 years ago for a holiday,no close passes,plenty of giving way to me,no dumbo chavs on mountain bikes thinking they've beat you because they can overtake you when you've just done 50 miles while they've just got out of bed!



Oh I don't know about that. Plenty of dickless wonders in their 4x4s around here. Tractors with trailers are a bloody nightmare seasonally too.
That said, I would rather ride here than when I used to live in Stoke-on-Trent. The towpaths were brilliant but the road riding was hairy beyond belief with people close passing, numpties in tracky bottoms and football jerseys jumping out in front of you to see if they could get you to fall off, plus the one clown who leaned out of the passenger window and slapped my backside as they passed. Yes I fell off and yes I had a bruise that went from the top of my thigh to the small of my back. I bet that hurt his hand. I hope it did anyhow, cos it hurt me and I was off training for a week.

Lots of wazzocks out there but there are more decent drivers than idiots. It's just a case of picking your route.
Can the OP get out of the main roads and on to some nice rural roads. At least the tractors don't go as fast and you generally have plenty of time to see them and take evasive action if necessary. Cycling is a great sport/hobby and it's a shame to let a few pillocks put you off it.
I know of runners and joggers who get close passed, verbal abuse and all sorts, at least we cyclists have the means to skidaddle a lot faster.


----------



## RitchieJoe (6 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> Oh I don't know about that. Plenty of dickless wonders in their 4x4s around here. Tractors with trailers are a bloody nightmare seasonally too.
> That said, I would rather ride here than when I used to live in Stoke-on-Trent. The towpaths were brilliant but the road riding was hairy beyond belief with people close passing, numpties in tracky bottoms and football jerseys jumping out in front of you to see if they could get you to fall off, plus the one clown who leaned out of the passenger window and slapped my backside as they passed. Yes I fell off and yes I had a bruise that went from the top of my thigh to the small of my back. I bet that hurt his hand. I hope it did anyhow, cos it hurt me and I was off training for a week.
> 
> Lots of wazzocks out there but there are more decent drivers than idiots. It's just a case of picking your route.
> ...



Just out of curiosity do you think you will ever look back on that particular accident and laugh?


----------



## RitchieJoe (6 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> Stupid question number 467.


my reply was for the wrong thread.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Apr 2015)

It seems to have got a lot better in London but I have notices a change in peoples attitude to me with and without a helmet . Put the helmet on and the abuse starts . Luckily I don't care what idiots say


----------



## Saluki (6 Apr 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> Just out of curiosity do you think you will ever look back on that particular accident and laugh?


Possibly not. I ended up in A&E as the pain was so bad that I couldn't stand up and it cost me a half ironman event too. It was 10 days or so before the event and I had a week off all training as I was in so much pain. Of course, if I discovered that the idiot broke his hand, I might raise a snigger.


----------



## ayceejay (6 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> Possibly not. I ended up in A&E as the pain was so bad that I couldn't stand up and it cost me a half ironman event too. It was 10 days or so before the event and I had a week off all training as I was in so much pain. Of course, if I discovered that the idiot broke his hand, I might raise a snigger.



There was this episode of CSI that your story reminded me of,
We have mail boxes on a pole at the roadside that makes an easy target for vandalism, the same in the states.
The story was about an unattached arm holding a baseball bat.
It seems that the crack was to drive by in the car and lean out the window to whack the mail box with a baseball bat.
So a guy fills his mailbox with concrete and when the oik whacks it he looses his arm.


----------



## Saluki (7 Apr 2015)

ayceejay said:


> There was this episode of CSI that your story reminded me of,
> We have mail boxes on a pole at the roadside that makes an easy target for vandalism, the same in the states.
> The story was about an unattached arm holding a baseball bat.
> It seems that the crack was to drive by in the car and lean out the window to whack the mail box with a baseball bat.
> So a guy fills his mailbox with concrete and when the oik whacks it he looses his arm.


I haven't seen that one. I do like a nice CSI.


----------



## jon13 (7 Apr 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> I live in barnsley so that sounds ominous for when I get my bike delivered. Perhaps I should of purchased a cyclocross.....


Don't worry. Just get out and ride. I live in barnsley and cycle regularly around Wentworth, dearne valley, penistone and out to bradfield. 20 to 50 mile rides . Have had very few problems during the last 4 years.
Get out with friends, plenty of clubs around.


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> It seems to have got a lot better in London but I have notices a change in peoples attitude to me with and without a helmet . Put the helmet on and the abuse starts . Luckily I don't care what idiots say


Interesting. Not least because I don't wear a helmet.

It's long been a theory of mine that a lot of people hate (or at least dislike) 'cyclists', but don't have nearly so much problem with people who happen to be on a bike. The moment you put on a helmet, it changes from a 'people' situation to an 'us & them' situation, and that's when things go pear-shaped. Not, I hasten to add, that I'm criticising anyone for wearing a helmet, or excusing drivers who behave/feel that way because they do.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Apr 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> Interesting. Not least because I don't wear a helmet.
> 
> It's long been a theory of mine that a lot of people hate (or at least dislike) 'cyclists', but don't have nearly so much problem with people who happen to be on a bike. The moment you put on a helmet, it changes from a 'people' situation to an 'us & them' situation, and that's when things go pear-shaped. Not, I hasten to add, that I'm criticising anyone for wearing a helmet, or excusing drivers who behave/feel that way because they do.


I agree and also notice that when people I have met before see me as a cyclist they ask me stupid questions about other cyclists I have never met , if I jump red lights and if I ride on the pavement .
I turned up to a building site last week to measure for a window . I know all the guys there and it was quicker to ride there . As soon as one of the guys saw my bike he told me that he would run me over if he saw me on the road . Now granted that this man is a total tit and the only reason he has a job is because his daddy runs the building firm but it was just seeing the bike that made his neanderthal reaction . Plus the fact he is a tit and would have trouble running over his own foot


----------



## thunderlips76 (19 Aug 2015)

i live in Barnsley and i've never had an issue, i commute from south to west yorkshire a couple of days a week and people here seem friendly enough. I think the grand depart been held in Yorkshire helped. On my run in i see loads of cyclists and usually jump on their back wheel and have a chat.......to me yorkshire is quite cyle friendly.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Aug 2015)

I think it's an odd trait of human nature that be it driving, on holiday, riding a bike or any other activity, we barely notice the 99% of nice decent people, but that moronic one percent play on our mind and stay in our memory.

I saw a programme about road rage, that focussed on one white van man. It started by just sitting in the passenger seat letting him point out all the bad driving that angered him. He was asked how often it happened, and he said 'every single day'. The narrator asked him, 'so why are you still surprised by it'?

I guess there are two points and a caveat there. First, it's not so much cyclists that are targeted by these people, it's anyone they take exception to. If you can accept people aren't perfect, their peculiar actions are sort of predictable or at least unsurprising and can be ignored for the displays of inadequacy they are.

The caveat is that the consequences of incompetence can be greater for vulnerable road users, but by assuming the other user is one of the idiots, we can start to ride in a way that protects us better.


----------



## sidevalve (19 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Abuse can never be justified, but can you alter your riding style to reduce it a bit?
> 
> On the rare occasions I hold up cars, I do my best to let them through, even pulling into a gateway or lay by when I wouldn't otherwise have stopped.
> 
> ...


A thoughtfull rider - sorry but that really is getting rare. How many cyclists these days seem to ride with a big chip on their shoulders and have the same attitude as the car drivers they all hate so much. In this thread we have abused car drivers, 4x4 drivers, tractor drivers, horse riders and walkers - as usual it's always somebody else's fault. As a walker I have been abused by riders for not getting out of the way on bridleways towpaths and even footpaths so arseh---s can be everywhere.
Just a thought, and I may be way off but how do you ride - be 100% honest with yourself are you regarding each ride as a sort of 'me and them' war ? Being assertive is one thing but it can be pushed just a tad too far.
Where abouts in Barnsley are you trying to ride ? I have worked down there and there are some 'strange' areas. IMHO you have two options 
1 - as above get out into the country [either by [OOHH dreaded word] car] or train and take the bike or - sorry to say on a cycling forum [and I expect a lot of 'abuse' [] for this ]
2 - get a motorcycle - in over 35 years of riding I have never met a miserable biker or one that wouldn't go out of his / her way to help out [and yes that includes 'patch clubs' angels, clubs, classic riders etc. Will the other drivers like you any more - no, but you will find a lot of friends.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2015)

Blooming well said Sidevalve. One of the things that grinds my gears about the cycling community is the overwhelming tendency to blame everyone else for all of life's ills, and very little compulsion to take responsibility for ones own safety.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I agree and also notice that when people I have met before see me as a cyclist they ask me stupid questions about other cyclists I have never met , if I jump red lights and if I ride on the pavement .
> I turned up to a building site last week to measure for a window . I know all the guys there and it was quicker to ride there . As soon as one of the guys saw my bike he told me that he would run me over if he saw me on the road . Now granted that this man is a total tit and the only reason he has a job is because his daddy runs the building firm but it was just seeing the bike that made his neanderthal reaction . Plus the fact he is a tit and would have trouble running over his own foot




I've just had this. New job, meet the colleagues, one discovered I cycle and launched into a frankly implausible anecdote about a cycling scraping the side of his car. This is actually very hard to do if you think about it, your arms and legs get in the way. Anyway, it was an unlikely tale that had the square root of sod all to do with me, as he was told by another person in the group, who told him to get back in his box.

I've noticed too the curious incidents of people professing hatred for cyclists in order to fit, I mean they parrot what they've heard because picking on an out group makes people feel better, if you are disenfranchised or disadvantaged then the a
Peal of a scapegoat is very powerful, it can assign group status to the hater. Look at me, I hate cyclists, aren't I cool! Very strange and troubling.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> Blooming well said Sidevalve. One of the things that grinds my gears about the cycling community is the overwhelming tendency to blame everyone else for all of life's ills, and very little compulsion to take responsibility for ones own safety.



You keep making this claim, you keep being asked who you mean, which poster, which post, you never reply, so stop posting made up nonsense.


----------



## the cycling pikey (19 Aug 2015)

Can't say I've ever had a lot of abuse, maybe the sawn off shotgun fixed to my handlebars puts them off,,but seriously,, can't say I've had a lot ever and I've been cycling over 30 years now and I've done plenty of tours around the country,


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2015)

I've always had a good turn of people, it seems, as I've never had much trouble from them. Lord knows, if I had some of the encounters mentioned here, I'd be thinking twice about going out on the bike. But I'm lucky enough to live in a community and parish that is used to seeing cyclists more so than a lot of other places in the States.


----------



## blazed (20 Aug 2015)

I feel sorry for people who have to cycle in places like Barsnley. Well I don't actually feel sorry but there is a tiny, tiny bit of empathy there.

I know when I occainsonly venture in local sh*t holes like Luton/Dunstable how bad a place to cycle they are. Some people don't have much choice, even in a place like Barnsley the surrounding rural areas will be full of inbreds.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> You keep making this claim, you keep being asked who you mean, which poster, which post, you never reply, so stop posting made up nonsense.



I don't mean anyone specific, else I would have named names. I mean the cycling community in general, and that's clear from my words that you have quoted. Shame you didn't actually read them before feigning indignance. In many cycling quarters (including on here quite sometimes) Its "mad drivers" this, "murderous car drivers" that, but a fair proportion of those doing the complaining have very poor 2 wheeled road craft of their own yet seem utterly blind to this short coming and still feel its appropriate to blame everyone else for the state of road safety culture the UK.

You can see for yourself the number of threads on here where a cyclist has come a cropper, and while legally it may often the the fault of another road user the entire episode could regularly have been avoided had the rider made some different decisions about their conduct on the road. This forum isn't quite so bad for it,but CTC is full of it, one of the main reasons I don't visit their establishment. Laying in the road screaming "IT WAS MY RIGHT OF WAY!" won't pop those broken bones back together and tuck them neatly back under your skin.

Get yourself qualified and come and do some advanced road skills training with me, and you can hear for yourself riders blaming car drivers for all the Worlds ills, and then marvel at the same riders dreadful road craft as they totter off on 2 wheels.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (20 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> the state of road safety culture the UK.



I agree with your opinions, and comments regarding, essentially. Better to be alive, than be right and dead.

However, this quote I picked out, as I don't believe there is really a "state" of road safety. There's always improvements that can be made, but try not to lose the sense of relativity, our roads are quite safe.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate

If you order the list by fatalities by billion vehicle km travelled, we are quite near the bottom of the list of the countries with recorded data. Lower in fact than the often claimed cycling haven of Holland.

In fact, no matter how the fatalities are measured, we are always among the safest roads in the world.

So, although improvements can be made, the UK is actually one of the safest places in the world to be a road user.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Aug 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I agree with your opinions, and comments regarding, essentially. Better to be alive, than be right and dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's statistical illiteracy of this calibre that infects even government. We have one of the worst rates of school-aged children getting killed on the roads in western Europe, despite walking and cycling rates being deflated. 

https://aseasyasridingabike.wordpre...-cycle-safety-from-penning-and-baker-in-full/

The UK had a child pedestrian death rate double the rates of Norway and the Netherlands.
In the UK, 48% of children killed on the roads were child pedestrians - this is the highest proportion in western European countries.
Including all ages, 23% of UK road deaths were pedestrians - again the highest proportion in western European countries.
It is not clear why UK pedestrians take such a high share of UK road casualties, but some possible factors are poor speed limit enforcement, high urban speed limits, lack of legal protection for pedestrians, and the high UK drink-driving limit.

travelindependent.org.uk/casualties_european.html

Poor speed limit enforcement

The UK issues fewer speeding tickets per head than almost all of the other 13 countries in this comparison [2]. The Netherlands and Austria issue about 20 times as many speeding tickets as the UK per head.
High urban speed limits

Some countries have extensive 30km/h (20mph) speed limits in residential areas. The UK is now starting to introduce these, but there are uncertainties over the commitment of the police to enforce them [3] [4].

Lack of legal protection (assumed liability)

In France, Belgium and the Netherlands, liability for personal injury damages suffered by a pedestrian after being hit by a vehicle rests with the driver involved, unless it can be shown that the pedestrian acted in a way that was clearly illegal and/or seriously negligent [5]. This is said to make drivers very careful not to risk collisions with pedestrians or cyclists.

The high UK drink-driving limit.

The drink-driving limit is higher in the UK (and the Republic of Ireland) at 80mg/ml than it is in the rest of Europe, where it is 50mg/ml or less. [6].


----------



## bladesman73 (20 Aug 2015)

I grew up in sheffield and yes south yorks is full of thick wannabe hardmen.. Its a dump. I live in essex now and whilst it isnt perfect its a world away from that godforsaken hole.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (20 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> It's statistical illiteracy of this calibre that infects even government. We have one of the worst rates of school-aged children getting killed on the roads in western Europe, despite walking and cycling rates being deflated.
> 
> https://aseasyasridingabike.wordpre...-cycle-safety-from-penning-and-baker-in-full/
> 
> ...



In short, we'd save more lives focussing on keep pedestrians safer than focusing on cycling?


----------



## glenn forger (21 Aug 2015)

Only if you have difficulty reading. 

We would save more lives, pedestrians and cyclists, if we concentrate on who poses the danger. Drivers.


----------



## Simontm (21 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Only if you have difficulty reading.
> 
> We would save more lives, pedestrians and cyclists, if we concentrate on who poses the danger. Drivers.



Not disagreeing with your main points vis-à-vis enforcement and the like above but it is not just drivers, all road users have a duty of care to themselves and others. Today, a pedestrian saw me signalling to turn left and took it as their cue to cross the road in front of me, making me change my actions - why did he do it? I don't know but he did. I have had idiots from Kingston Wheelers pass me far too close considering the potholed mess that is the Portsmouth Road. They left me no room to manoeuvre and failed in their duty of care to others. 

I've often thought that there seems to be a change in attitude where a lot of the populous now act to their own end - as in they don't care about others. A lot of people will walk down a street and not alter their course regardless of what is in front of them. Everyone has to alter their course because someone is busy texting, or two mums think it is perfectly reasonable to force a person on crutches into the road because they want to talk while wheeling their four-by-four pushchairs. It's pushing a 10 year old out of the way who is trying to get off a train (and yes that happened to my daughter. The man concerned got backed away from the train and missed any chance of a seat - you don't eff around with a 6'2" ex-rugby player if you upset his kid ). Now put that behaviour onto the roads, be it as a pedestrian, cyclist, driver, biker whatever. 

And of course, there is also ignorance - it is children aged eleven or twelve who are involved in the most incidences with vehicles and road safety teams think this is down to it being the time when kids become unsupervised by parents and go out on their own. Doesn't matter how much you teach them, kids get distracted, forget their road safety. 

It would be simple if it was just drivers. Yes drivers are pillocks, and yes the result of their actions, by the sheer fact of travelling in a ton of metal, will generally have more severe consequences but they are not the only road users and to single them out ignores the responsibilities we all have as road users.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (21 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Only if you have difficulty reading.
> 
> We would save more lives, pedestrians and cyclists, if we concentrate on who poses the danger. Drivers.



Yet what causes the deaths?

30mph urban speed limits? Or pedestrians that walk into traffic, while reading their phone?

Considering that our roads are very safe for road traffic, but so poor with pedestrians, suggests to me that the major issue lies with the pedestrian.


----------



## glenn forger (21 Aug 2015)

Only if your moral code is so twisted that you support the death penalty for distracted peds.

The person in the two ton steel cage is introducing the danger, it is their responsibility not to collide with anyone, even if the person makes an error.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> *Only if your moral code is so twisted that you support the death penalty for distracted peds.*
> 
> The person in the two ton steel cage is introducing the danger, it is their responsibility not to collide with anyone, even if the person makes an error.



Good lord - how on Earth do you arrive at that extension. Bad day?


----------



## glenn forger (21 Aug 2015)

If people are getting killed why do you disagree that the onus is on the person who does the killing? Peds ALWAYS have priority, you disagree?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> If people are getting killed why do you disagree that the onus is on the person who does the killing? Peds ALWAYS have priority, you disagree?



Are you asking me? I'm not sure. But if you are...

... I was commenting on your OTT extrapolation of someone supporting the death penalty for distracted peds. More than ludicrous I would suggest.

As for priority issues etc...

...if a pedestrian decides to hoof it across a road and a car is travelling along it and the pedestrian has made an error and gets hit then no, it's not the drivers fault it's the pedestrians fault. Unless the driver was exceeding the speed limit or driving dangerously then I doubt that they would be found guilty of anything in a court of law. I don't see that as an unfair position tbh.

As for pedestrians having priority 'ALWAYS' what about on motorways? No pedestrians except in an emergency. What if A N Other decides to cross a motorway as a shortcut (it happens) and they get hit and killed. How could they be in a priority situation? How is that not the pedestrian's fault?


----------



## glenn forger (21 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> ... I was commenting on your OTT extrapolation of someone supporting the death penalty for distracted peds. More than ludicrous I would suggest.



Why? Are you saying the pedestrians WANT to get killed? Of course not, and everyone wants to avoid a fatality, right? So, if pedestrians are getting killed, what do you focus on? The number of deaths caused by people staring at their phones is what? The number of people killed by being hit by a driver is what? Do you see what I mean? Mistakes don't need to be fatal, so if you ignore what's actually doing the killing it suggests that you must support the death penalty for pedestrians who make mistakes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Why? Are you saying the pedestrians WANT to get killed? Of course not, and everyone wants to avoid a fatality, right? So, if pedestrians are getting killed, what do you focus on? The number of deaths caused by people staring at their phones is what? The number of people killed by being hit by a driver is what? Do you see what I mean? Mistakes don't need to be fatal, so if you ignore what's actually doing the killing it suggests that you must support the death penalty for pedestrians who make mistakes.



Ok GF - I'll stop there. Your sounding a tad excitable (being polite).

A very good day to you.


----------



## Brandane (22 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> Blooming well said Sidevalve. One of the things that grinds my gears about the cycling community is the overwhelming tendency to blame everyone else for all of life's ills, and very little compulsion to take responsibility for ones own safety.





glenn forger said:


> You keep making this claim, you keep being asked who you mean, which poster, which post, you never reply, so stop posting made up nonsense.



Have (another) read through this 17 page thread and you will find plenty of examples of cyclo-nobbery. I know you have a severe case of tunnel vision Glenn; but you really need to take those blinkers off. There are a LOT of selfish, arrogant, self righteous tw*ts on bikes and on this very forum; just like there are in every walk of life.


----------



## Origamist (22 Aug 2015)

Brandane said:


> Have (another) read through this 17 page thread and you will find plenty of examples of cyclo-nobbery. I know you have a severe case of tunnel vision Glenn; but you really need to take those blinkers off. There are a LOT of selfish, arrogant, self righteous tw*ts on bikes and on this very forum; just like there are in every walk of life.



I'd not seen that thread and only got to p.3. Am I right in thinking you are referring to the OP (amongst a few others)?


----------



## Brandane (22 Aug 2015)

Origamist said:


> I'd not seen that thread and only got to p.3. Am I right in thinking you are referring to the OP (amongst a few others)?


Since the OP was not on a bike at the time, that is unlikely.


----------



## Origamist (22 Aug 2015)

Brandane said:


> Since the OP was not on a bike at the time, that is unlikely.



Oh, I thought 'cycle-nobbery' was some kind of peculiar state of mind. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Brandane (22 Aug 2015)

Origamist said:


> Oh, I thought 'cycle-nobbery' was some kind of peculiar state of mind. Thanks for clarifying.


It is.


----------



## Origamist (22 Aug 2015)

Brandane said:


> It is.



Arrgh, so it's only you who gets to decide who is a suffering with 'cycle-nobberry'


----------



## Brandane (22 Aug 2015)

Origamist said:


> Arrgh, so it's only you who gets to decide who is a suffering with 'cycle-nobberry'


No.


----------



## Origamist (22 Aug 2015)

Brandane said:


> No.



How odd! 

Anyway, back to the OP (who seems to be dealing with quite a bit of 'cyclist nobbery' from motorists). I'd recommend taking a break from the bike or finding some off road routes. Or, if possible, find a cycle buddy or a local CTC group to cycle with. 

Best of luck.


----------



## gavgav (24 Aug 2015)

Bad driving, plenty, but no abuse. I will not let the knobs beat me through and it makes me more determined to get out and enjoy what I am entitled to do


----------



## Paul139 (24 Aug 2015)

They way I see it is this, and I know it's a simplistic way of looking at things but it really is simple.
We are all somebody's child, if you would be outraged by somebody doing to your child what you've just done to someone else then don't do it. Whether that is a close pass, barging into someone,walking out into the road while texting and so on.
It all boils down to what everyone wants but doesn't want to give... Respect.


----------



## concerned (25 Aug 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyxLpo8ZDpo


worst thing I've seen in a while


----------



## glenn forger (25 Aug 2015)

Brandane said:


> Have (another) read through this 17 page thread and you will find plenty of examples of cyclo-nobbery. I know you have a severe case of tunnel vision Glenn; but you really need to take those blinkers off. There are a LOT of selfish, arrogant, self righteous tw*ts on bikes and on this very forum; just like there are in every walk of life.



So, we're narrowing it down. Now you are claiming that there are some posts there that you disagree with, so you are claiming that the posts you mean, which you can't name, represent the cycling community? Which ones, and why do you think they represent anyone else other than the poster? What are you talking about?


----------



## Brandane (25 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> So, we're narrowing it down. Now you are claiming that there are some posts there that you disagree with, so you are claiming that the posts you mean, which you can't name, represent the cycling community? Which ones, and why do you think they represent anyone else other than the poster? What are you talking about?


I CAN name, but I'm not going to. If you think I have either the time or inclination to go back through 17 pages and present you with what you are asking for, then you can think again. If you are so inclined, go through it yourself - and if you can't see examples of what I am talking about then you are part of the problem. IMHO of course.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Aug 2015)

"Sadly loosing interest in cycling"

_Loosing_
- to set free or release
- fire (a bullet or arrow)

Setting free one's interest in cycling should not really be a sad event. Surely it should be celebrated? A joyous freedom to explore the cycling realms of possibility! Sounds cool.

Unless the OP meant 'losing' of course, but that would be silly, eh?


----------

